# Is there a name for this joint?



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

It's kind of like a sliding dovetail except it doesn't go all the way through…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I just saw the same thing in this post made by Sylvian

He calls it a sliding dovetail key mortise.

And if you are really good, you can taper the mortise and tenon to pull the joint tight. 
(above my payscale though)


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually, the joint in that thread is not the same thing. But it did lead me to this - apparently the joint is called a housed sliding dovetail.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it's call a "complicated" joint, which is short for "excessively time consuming" joint.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> I think it s call a "complicated" joint, which is short for "excessively time consuming" joint.
> 
> - xeddog


That was my reaction. What's the point of that joint, exactly?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

> What s the point of that joint, exactly?
> - jonah


Have a look at the links.

Fundamentally, it is a no glue/screw/nail joint which allows knock down/up.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's the type of joint one thinks of making after smoking hippie hay.
Good luck


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

Hippie Hay??? Is that what the cool kids are calling it now?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Interesting but unnecessarily complicated and I don't thing it would serve well if used for frequent knock down and reassembly. Eventually the fittings will get loose. 
I would stick with a full length sliding dovetail that is blind on the front side.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

> I think it s call a "complicated" joint, which is short for "excessively time consuming" joint.
> 
> - xeddog
> 
> ...


It's a joint used in Japanese woodworking (where craftsmanship is more important than how long it takes).



> What s the point of that joint, exactly?
> - jonah


As Sylvain pointed out, the joint, with its no glue, no hardware attributes, is popular in Japanese carpentry where craftsmanship is more important than "excessive time consumption". Beyond knock-down capabilities, another benefit of this joint is that it's effectively invisible - from either end (unlike a half blind sliding dovetail). The Sketchup screen shot I posted above is part of a traditional Japanese toolbox where the only visible joints are a few wedged mortise and tenons. The point is the elegant aesthetic, not how quickly I can make it, and it's unlikely to ever be knocked down - though there's a certain pride that comes from knowing that, like temples in Japan and China which have stood for 1000 years, there's no glue or hardware and therefore it could be disassembled if desired.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

something someone with to much time on their hands and was bored to death decided to create.way to complicated and serves no purpose except to say,i did it.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

C'mon potz, we could all eat on plastic folding tables from Staples, but we waste alot of time making wooden tables.

People spending their time making this sort of thing is better than them sitting around watching the golf channel or whatever.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> C mon potz, we could all eat on plastic folding tables from Staples, but we waste alot of time making wooden tables.
> 
> People spending their time making this sort of thing is better than them sitting around watching the golf channel or whatever.
> 
> - Ocelot


lol, yeah ill agree about the golf channel,rather tear my eyes out ! happy new year !


----------



## chuk (Jan 18, 2020)

> I think it s call a "complicated" joint, which is short for "excessively time consuming" joint.
> 
> - xeddog
> 
> ...


I'm right there with ya - the pride that comes after the mental gymnastics that are often required to figure out how not to use glue or hardware is something I (perhaps masochistically) enjoy. Happy New Year!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

: ) 
Happy New Year, Chuk!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

*It's a joint used in Japanese woodworking (where craftsmanship is more important than how long it takes).*

Makes me glad I'n not Japanese.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

For those who prefer hardware, maybe this product might replace the joint for some uses:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/bed-rail-fastener?via=573621f569702d06760016d3%2C57641fa969702d3baa0023fe%2C576421e669702d3baa00254e 
(note; that product is no stainless steel)

Chris Hall has used this to joint two long pieces. The advantage is that the travel is only a few inches instead of the whole piece length that a full length dovetail would require (with the binding risk).
The small travel might also be an advantage if one has to assemble the pieces in a confined space.

Happy new year to everybody.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I like the joint concept, it'd be interesting to know how easily the parts slide together (and the resulting "slop").

I see it has merit as a replacement for a sliding dovetail joint (shelf into vertical side where a dado is common).

The added "pullout" strength would be welcome, but plenty of other methods to get that with a similar outward appearance and less work.

I'd be easier to assemble and glue up and I don't see the need for any taper along the joint.

Could just use a router dado jig and cut the series of short slots using stops (leave the ends rounded), then follow with a DT bit.

Of course I'd screw up the spacing somehow and have to try a few times 8^)

Looks like a "fun" way to spend a day in the shop woodworking versus a day cleaning up!


----------

